# Databases > Oracle Host username and password for Oracle 10g

## supremo

Hi, I just installed the 10g and the second time I tried logging on the database.. it told me it was down, and asked me to enter the host username and password, pls what is this host username and password, because I have used my computers username and password and nothing works. And again ,, how do i activate HR, I could only Activate SCOTT, and did not see HR.. Help please. 

Thanks

----------


## debasisdas

When oracle 10 g is installed in the system ,by defult it creates around 27 user in hte database.

Except SYS and SYSTEM  accounts rest all will be locked by default. which can be un-locked at installation time or later on by logging in through SYS/SYSTEM account.

Host name is the name of the database.

By default the host name is ORCL. which can also be changed  at hte time of installation.

so when u login u need to pass username/password@hostname

if there is only one databse in the system then u need to pass only the username/password .Host name is optional in this scenario.

To unlock any account u need to login through SYS/SYSTEM  account and unlock the specified user account.

Hope this solves your problem.

----------

